# Can't set my Aperture to lowest setting.



## rfosness88 (Feb 24, 2009)

on my Canon 40D I have a Canon EF-S 18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6 lens. So shouldnt I be able to set my aperture to 3.5? It will only go down to 4.0. I tried Manual(M) and Aperture Priority(AV).

Thanks


----------



## Mgw189 (Feb 24, 2009)

3.5 is the widest your aperture will get when it is at the widest possible angle.  As you zoom out the lenses aperture closes down to the 5.6.  The aperture never changes really.


----------



## Samanax (Feb 24, 2009)

rfosness88 said:


> on my Canon 40D I have a Canon EF-S 18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6 lens. So shouldnt I be able to set my aperture to 3.5? It will only go down to 4.0. I tried Manual(M) and Aperture Priority(AV).


That's a variable aperture lens. Depending on the focal length the lens is at, it will be f/3.5 at 18mm and as you zoom out the maximum aperture will change until you're zoomed out to 55mm and f/5.6. 

If it'll only do f/4.0 then the lens is zoomed out from 18mm a bit.


----------



## rfosness88 (Feb 24, 2009)

awesome thanks guys


----------



## AlexColeman (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah, zoom out all the way and try again.


----------

